# Thinking of Moving to Singapore - Advice needed!



## Section 8 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Expatforum,

I am a recent graduate of a master of finance in Australia and just took the CFA (an industry qualification). Due to personal/visa circumstances it looks like I will not be able to stay in Australia for the upcoming future and Singapore is looking like a great place to start! I've got about 5 years of working experience and 1.5 in finance. I'm currently 28.

I've been googling around and am having a bit of a hard time getting a grip on what exactly is required to establish residency in Singapore. I understand you can apply for permanent residency under the PTS scheme after a couple years, but what is required before this step? How do I get a temporary residency? Do I need to secure a job before I decide to move or is it possible to move and search for a job (not ideal I know, but is it possible?)

Also, what is a decent monthly wage for someone relatively new to the financial sector? Will I need some savings to buffer living expenses (just based on average rent)?

Is there anything else I should know that would be important to someone moving to singapore? I have visited the city many times before but there are always things that are different between moving and visiting.

Thanks very much!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Section 8 said:


> ....but what is required before this step?


An Employment Pass. Your prospective employer must apply for one on your behalf, so that means you need a firm job offer. In most cases the employer must advertise the job to the local workforce and accept any qualified local applicant ahead of you, so an offer can fall through.



> Do I need to secure a job before I decide to move or is it possible to move and search for a job (not ideal I know, but is it possible?)


U.S. citizens are routinely granted 90 day stay permission when visiting Singapore. You are allowed to to look for employment and to interview during an ordinary short stay.


----------



## Section 8 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks very much for your reply! Are there resources you recommend to look for jobs on? I know of jobstreet.com but is there anything else worth considering? I have also heard that there is a fair amount of underemployment for university graduates, do you find this to be the case?

are there any factors that are worth considering that could impact my ability to get a job in singapore?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Section 8 said:


> are there any factors that are worth considering that could impact my ability to get a job in singapore?


Since all jobs, by law, must be advertised to locals first (on a government-controlled website and for two weeks) and any suitable local preferentially hired, you need to focus on jobs where you offer certain niche skills that locals don't or rarely have. And you need to not only convince the employer that you are the right person for the job, but also the (visa-giving) Ministry of Manpower that it is in Singapore's strategic interest if you are hired.
Good luck!


----------

